# How to burn off energy when yard is a mud pit



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

A week ago we were covered up with a beautiful blanket of snow which is rather uncommon for our area. That's gone now and but due to a slow thaw and 2 days of rain, the back yard is literally a mud pit. Our 2 GSDs are just about to explode with pent up energy. I let them run some last night even though I knew they'd be a mess but today it's just too muddy and slick. Our yard has a slope to it and I don't want to risk having one get an injury (we went through a torn ACL with our first GSD after a slip on dry grass).

So, how do I help them burn off some energy? We played a risky game of indoor toss in the basement for a while this morning. It helped a little but Ridley (10 months) took it to extremes and after getting the kong he ran up the stairs, around the den, kitchen and dining room and back down the stairs taking them 4 at a time. I had to end that game. 

An indoor track for dogs would be nice but I don't know of one! Any other suggestions?


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

There has to be somewhere outside you can take them? Any woods in your area? May have to do long leash walks if you don't want to get the dogs dirty.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Do you know anyone with a barn? Like a riding arena that you could let them run in after everyone is done riding?

Flirt pole in the basement instead of toss?


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

Hide and seek with their toys would work their minds and noses as well....or a long walk on a leash.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

I get that every spring in MN. We have gone to a set of public tennis courts. They're a little small, depending on how they're set up, but it is fenced so if you have a tennis ball, it won't roll out into the muddy areas.
The ones we went to had a set of courts that were inside of a fence and it was 2 courts, side by side inside of one fence. Not as big as an arena ring, but it seemed to work for us.


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

Denali Girl said:


> There has to be somewhere outside you can take them? Any woods in your area? May have to do long leash walks if you don't want to get the dogs dirty.


I'm not so worried about them getting dirty - I'm more worried about injuries since we now have a muddy hill. Unfortunately I don't have access to any other place to let them run. Long leash walks may be the best we can do for a while


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

Denali Girl said:


> There has to be somewhere outside you can take them? Any woods in your area? May have to do long leash walks if you don't want to get the dogs dirty.





Jax08 said:


> Do you know anyone with a barn? Like a riding arena that you could let them run in after everyone is done riding?
> 
> Flirt pole in the basement instead of toss?


No barns that I can think of. There is an indoor riding arena but they use it for big horse shows and exhibitions. I don't think it's open to the public otherwise. Flirt pole is a good idea - might be less accident prone (my tosses aren't as accurate as I'd like and I almost knocked some of my husbands pictures down - oops!)


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

crisp said:


> Hide and seek with their toys would work their minds and noses as well....or a long walk on a leash.


Hide and seek is a good idea - I'll do that this evening. We do a lot of walking but they still have tons of energy left over! I wish I had that problem for myself!


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

CassandGunnar said:


> I get that every spring in MN. We have gone to a set of public tennis courts. They're a little small, depending on how they're set up, but it is fenced so if you have a tennis ball, it won't roll out into the muddy areas.
> The ones we went to had a set of courts that were inside of a fence and it was 2 courts, side by side inside of one fence. Not as big as an arena ring, but it seemed to work for us.


I need to look into this idea - I think there might be one but if it's the community center that I'm thinking of it's not in a great neighborhood. If my husband and 2 GSDs go with me it should be ok but we'll probably have to wait till the weekend.


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

Also, any baseball fields in the area? There is a fenced in little league field close to my house, I use it as a personal training ground in the off season.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Check the local schools for fenced in playing fields, tracks, etc. Mine likes to play tug and it helps wear him out--especially when I wear socks and let him pull me around the tile floor


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Oh shoot...you mean we aren't supposed to let them go out and play when it's muddy???


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Oh shoot...you mean we aren't supposed to let them go out and play when it's muddy???


Love it!!!
Many years ago, when I had my first K9 partner, my wife rescued a PB Westie. She looked like that all time. We gave up on trying to keep her clean in the spring. She slept in the mudroom a lot of times because she was filthy. Good combo - white dog, low to the ground, loves to burrow and hunt gophers. Thanks God, for your sense of humor.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I now have the dream of buying a place with a covered riding arena. For Shasta, not for horses.


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Oh shoot...you mean we aren't supposed to let them go out and play when it's muddy???


Looks like she had fun! 

I'm not worried about the mud. They are literally bouncing off the walls so I'll bathe them if I have to - it's the muddy, slippery hill that concerns me. I don't want another torn ACL because of a nasty slip!


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

paulag1955 said:


> I now have the dream of buying a place with a covered riding arena. For Shasta, not for horses.


We'd like to come play when you get it! Granted, you're clear across the country so we're gonna want to stay for a while!


----------



## Ty the shepherd guy (Oct 9, 2010)

Do you have any unused workout equipment inside such as a treadmill? When my yard turns muddy or the weather out is nasty , I have them get on the treadmill for like 10 to 15 minutes at a time ( Mind you I have 4 dogs so its a rotation process. )


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Getting Started in Nose Work | Dog Star Daily


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

smdaigle said:


> A week ago we were covered up with a beautiful blanket of snow which is rather uncommon for our area. That's gone now and but due to a slow thaw and 2 days of rain, the back yard is literally a mud pit. Our 2 GSDs are just about to explode with pent up energy. I let them run some last night even though I knew they'd be a mess but today it's just too muddy and slick. Our yard has a slope to it and I don't want to risk having one get an injury (we went through a torn ACL with our first GSD after a slip on dry grass).
> 
> So, how do I help them burn off some energy? We played a risky game of indoor toss in the basement for a while this morning. It helped a little but Ridley (10 months) took it to extremes and after getting the kong he ran up the stairs, around the den, kitchen and dining room and back down the stairs taking them 4 at a time. I had to end that game.
> 
> An indoor track for dogs would be nice but I don't know of one! Any other suggestions?


My dog (18 months) likes to run helter-skelter through the house. We pretend to chase and off she goes. It is amazing that she never knocks anything over.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Getting Started in Nose Work | Dog Star Daily


:thumbup:
Something else that's really simple to do when you're stuck in the house is tie a rope or leash around the pups favorite dog and drag it across the ground so he/she will chase it. (just like a cat) 
Just be sure to put the rope or leash out of reach when you're done with it so they don't strangle themselves when you're not looking.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Be careful at tennis courts - the rough pavement can tear up your dog's paws really bad.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

We stay very clean here in CO, but a friend of mine bought a treadmill for her dog when she got really busy and felt he wasn't getting enough exercise. It took just a short time for him to get used to it, and it burned off a ton of energy....
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

I take this old broom and walk around the house (it's like a big square, you can loop all the way around) and he follows me carrying it. He LOVES it, it's like he has a job, and he is able to rest when he wants and take water breaks, and when he's done, he just lies down and goes to sleep!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> :thumbup:
> Something else that's really simple to do when you're stuck in the house is *tie a rope or leash around the pups favorite dog and drag it across the ground so he/she will chase it.* (just like a cat)
> Just be sure to put the rope or leash out of reach when you're done with it so they don't strangle themselves when you're not looking.


LOL, opps, I meant toy, not dog. Never tie a rope around another dog and have your puppy chase it.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Our yard has become a mud pit ever since we added a second dog that has just as much energy as our first 

Not much to do, except get out there and play! Worry about the clean up later..hehee.


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

kelso said:


> Our yard has become a mud pit ever since we added a second dog that has just as much energy as our first
> 
> Not much to do, except get out there and play! Worry about the clean up later..hehee.


Wow! My mud problem seems pretty minor compared to yours! I hope you have a shower you can run them through before they come into the house!


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

Whiteshepherds said:


> LOL, opps, I meant toy, not dog. Never tie a rope around another dog and have your puppy chase it.


LOL! Totally missed the mistake on the first read!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

walk them. find a place indoors to play with them.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Weighted backpacks to wear on their walks (slowly increase the weight).

Ride your bike with them on-leash (teach them how to run along side first).

Weight pulling (also can compete!)


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

kelso said:


> Not much to do, except get out there and play! Worry about the clean up later..hehee.


Love it! Sometimes you just have to let them roll in the mud and deal with it later!


----------



## Hansel & Gretel (Oct 26, 2010)

I picked up six bales of straw and put it down in the muddy areas outside. It has made a huge difference. My dogs love being outside. They also love the cold. Right now everything is frozen which is a huge help.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

I agree straw bales can help alot.

That picture was from a rain storm, so especially wet, but our yard is a mud pit alot of the time. I dip their paws off as they come in, no shower. That is a goal for a new house...one that has a dog wash off area as soon as they walk in  

That is one of the reasons I LOVE winter. We have had snow down for almost 2 weeks now and it is so nice when it stays frozen and covers all the grass/mud.

When it melts we will be in trouble for weeks.....


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

kelso said:


> I agree straw bales can help alot.
> 
> That picture was from a rain storm, so especially wet, but our yard is a mud pit alot of the time. I dip their paws off as they come in, no shower. That is a goal for a new house...one that has a dog wash off area as soon as they walk in
> 
> ...


Being a Southern girl, I LOVE snow too even though we rarely have it. We've had 2 very nice snows this year and me and my dog thoroughly enjoyed it. My husband and HIS dog (Rennie) are ready for spring!

After my idea of paving the idea was shot down I suggested replacing the patio with a big wading pool that the dogs would have to walk through before coming into the house. I guess that's not going to happen either but maybe I will get a hose closer to the back door!

We had a big day yesterday and baths were required for everyone. We looked like we had been mud wrestling but the dogs had fun! 

Fortunately (depending on your perspective) it's gotten colder again and the ground is more frozen this week and there could be more snow on the way! Fingers are crossed!


----------



## coolgsd (May 1, 2010)

smdaigle said:


> ............... and back down the stairs taking them 4 at a time. I had to end that game.


Ours have enjoyed mental challenges and games as much as physical exercise although it is not a permanent substitute. We had one male that taught us his game (literally). He would bring his ball and drop in in our lap - then run upstairs and wait. We would hide the ball in the basement in some pretty tough places to find and then tell him to "such" / find. He loved that game and would do it for at least an hour or until we got worn out ourselves.


----------



## saintbob (Jul 14, 2018)

As an aside...

...I hate mud too, it's gets old cleaning the dogs feet 10x a day.

We have a long cable run right off the back door. The grass under that tree use to turn into mud and become a nuisance. Then many years ago I ruthlessly pruned the tree to allow more sunlight threw it. after a few years it became more manageable to keep it pruned but now there's a bonus of no more mud...just clean wet grass.

As far as exercising dogs in muddy conditions...I dunno, maybe play ball in the driveway?


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

My sympathies. To call my backyard a yard, in the sense of a pastoral place with well established grass, would be inaccurate.
More like a rodeo bull-riding arena that got rained on.

Come springtime, I plan to move to a larger property with some acreage, if possible, and install turf in the backyard to facilitate a sale. 
Or else sell it to someone who doesn't like to mow grass. Two Newfoundlands, a Golden, a previous GSD all did their share over 20 years. 
But my profile pic girl and her 95## -ish running buddy did it in.

When the yard turns to a mud pit, I turn to the local high school and its baseball diamond, which is within about a half mile walk. 
Basements might work for some. But we store a ton of stuff in ours, and one corner of it has a model railroad about 4' high, x 12' x 10'. Not a good area for tossing stuff.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

We just go out in the mud run around and wipe them down. They have to go out to pee and I’m not going to take them somewhere else every time they do. I can leash them but they still get muddy paws.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

For the next wet season, see if you can cover part of the area with cedar hog fuel. Not sure if that is available in your area We covered a small yard with it and no mud ever since.


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

French drain has helped front yard drainage immensely. But it also sees less dog playtime.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

@MineAreWorkingline don’t your dogs love mud? how do you manage...


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

My pup gets covered in mud. We go out and about to local wildlife areas and parks to train. If he gets muddy, out last stop for the morning is my buddy's house. He has a pristine pond. A few fetches into the nice, clean water rinsed him off so a quick towel is all he needs at home.


----------

